# What happens in Vegas..



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

.. is only two hours from St. George, Utah.

I'll spare all the lengthy details, but I've always adored Karen's beautiful poodles at Desert Reef and I had even met one in person. Luckily for me, she had the PERFECT boy available. ;D Karen is SO sweet and compassionate, she really knows what she's doing and is very professional about everything in her breeding programs. I could go on and on about how awesome she is forever. She also has very yummy coffee.. ^^

So without further a due, I now introduce my 11 week old black boy, Vegas!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

OMG!!!!!! 

OK - first congrats!!! Vegas is adorable! And I have admired DR and her dogs from DAY 1! Her dogs are amazing and so is her site (I frequent it) 

Aww I am SO SO happy for you & Vegas!


----------



## april1694 (Dec 18, 2009)

He is adorable!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

OHHHH!!!!!! He is so gorgeous. Congratulations.

:marshmellow:


You have waited so long for this. He is such a doll. I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

He's beautiful, best wishes!!!! I want one, puppies are sooo much fun!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh my, Vegas is just adorable!!!! Congratulations on your wonderful furry addition.
So, gorgeous dogs and yummy coffee.....I might just drop by. Great coffee and gorgeous poodles might just be too much of a temptation!!!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

So cute! Awww.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations, he's adorable!!!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

He has a great face and gentle baby-boy eyes. Some adult keep those precious soft eyes and some turn into keen adult eye. I love his name, too. Gorgeous


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my, congratulations! His face is absolutely precious. He has the best eyes, they're so sweet and kind looking, and I LOVE those ears!! Everything about him looks like a wonderful, cuddly little boy who will hopefully bring you lots of joy!  

... I keep looking back at the pictures LOL he's just about the cutest standard poodle puppy EVER! I love him!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Awww, congrats on your new baby! He's adorable.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone! I am SUPER psyched! ^^ He is everything I hoped for and more.



Birdie said:


> Oh my, congratulations! His face is absolutely precious. He has the best eyes, they're so sweet and kind looking, and I LOVE those ears!! Everything about him looks like a wonderful, cuddly little boy who will hopefully bring you lots of joy!
> 
> ... I keep looking back at the pictures LOL he's just about the cutest standard poodle puppy EVER! I love him!


She makes magic doesn't she? And don't worry! There will be MANY more pictures to come!


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

Absolutley adorable - congratulations!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

OMG congrats to both you and Karen cute puppy


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow! Major congrats!! I didnt think you were going to get a puppy for awhile. What a suprise! He is one cute puppy, just adoreable!!


----------



## piemama (Jan 19, 2010)

I love his eyes! Great coffee... must remember that!


----------



## Suggsy (Dec 18, 2009)

Just adorable. Congratuations and enjoy!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Aww congratulations on the puppy, he's a cutie.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!
I am so excited for you!! ... and jealous!! lol, jk

He is just too cute, you now will have to be giving us regular updates (ie pics) because he is just too damn cute! 
:marchmellow:


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS! What a beautiful baby !


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

So happy for you and your new pup. He's so cute!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations. He is a lovely, beautiful baby boy!!! Many happy years together!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

jak said:


> He is just too cute, you now will have to be giving us regular updates (ie pics) because he is just too damn cute!
> :marchmellow:


Oh, there will be pictures. Many pictures!



ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Congratulations. He is a lovely, beautiful baby boy!!! Many happy years together!!


I sure hope so! Man, with his full life ahead of him with me, I'll be over 30 and still have him as my best friend!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I hope there will be lots and lots of pictures and lots of milestone updates as well...


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Cute pictures! 
So neat to see him with his new pal too. He's going to be a ton of fun (20lbs right now) and easy to live with too. I'm so pleased he is with someone as loving as you.

And you are sweet to say what you did! (blushing) It was great to spend a bit of time together... your 'other half' too. 

I'm looking forward to his pictures and antics.  
Vegas is a lucky boy, so thank you!

Karen
Am I allowed to share your beautiful picture with him before leaving? <g>


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas adored Precious, hehe, he keeps trying to lay next to her to cuddle and she's not used to doggy on doggy contact so she keeps scooting away a little, she'll be just as loving towards him soon. Lol Karen, you can share whatever photos you want! n_n


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats on the new furry addition to you family. He sure does look cute!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

OMG - You're killin' me here!! :lol: I just responded on a different thread about how happy we are with Lucy and, although someday we'll want another spoo - it will be a while... Now you're making me want another one NOW!  Congratulations! It will be fun watching him grow! YAY!!!


----------



## KCWood (Nov 20, 2009)

Congratulations! He is very cute. He looks a lot like his brother, who is part of my family now.  Karen is great. I wish we'd had a chance to meet her. Some day we will though.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

KCWood said:


> Congratulations! He is very cute. He looks a lot like his brother, who is part of my family now.  Karen is great. I wish we'd had a chance to meet her. Some day we will though.


LOL! Where's that rascal? 
Licorice has a great life with children to keep him active and happy.
Ya holding up ok, KC? 


I hope to have a poodle party get-to-gether up north one day. Wouldn't it make for great pictures and fun?!

There's a 3 day UKC show in Farmington going on right now. There will be two there showing... will post pictures later. Keeping my fingers crossed for Cephira! I can't wait to hear how she does. I already know she is awesome! <BG>

Karen


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I'm a bit late on the uptake here, but OMG congrats!!!!!!!! *bounce* So so happy for you! I know you've spent sooo much effort and time into finding a pup, to have him home must seem unreal! YAY!!!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Fluffyspoos, You must be so very excited, you waited a long time to get exactly what you wanted. Your new little fur boy Vegas is absolutely adorable. I hope that you have many happy years together. A big CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm so late to this thread,but CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
What a little(not for long) sweetheart!!!! Enjoy every second!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry guys! He's been keeping me so busy I haven't had time to reply!  I'm so in love, and even as I'm here, both dogs and the cat are within five feet of me chilling, lol. I had a picture with all three of them, but it was so blurry it wasn't worth keeping. I'll try to get more.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations, Fluffyspoos! Vegas is adorable, and the photo of Vegas and Precious together is too cute! Will be looking for more photos soon.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ohhhh, the intro pics... I have been so busy lately, haven't been able to keep up on looking at the threads, so been looking at them backwards...lol. Replied to the other thread of pics of him. Again, Congrats, and what a lovely boy you have there. I agree, I love your pups, Desertreefs. 

Lucky you, Fluffyspoos.


----------

